# Fluval G Series - coming soon



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Very high tech filter series coming soon from Fluval.

http://www.fluvalblog.com/official-press-release-hagen-introduces-the-fluval-g-series/

http://www.fluval-g.com/english/index.php

Youtube: 




Looks cool. They're short a pH sensor, and about $300 higher than I'd like to pay for them ($600+ for a cannister filter? OUCH!).

But it's a cool idea, and I hope they succeed and develop the idea.

W


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya i signed up...maybe I will win a free one! lol

Bob was pretty interested in it because of all the LED stuff and such. lol


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Too pretty, it's a poop catcher after all! I'd be worried about scratching it and getting it wet. Wonder if they'll ship them with the cheesy plastic accordion hose... 

That said...should one arrive on my doorstep for free I'm sure I could grow to like it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There was a thread about this on PlantedTank awhile back. A lot of people did not like the price as well as the low flow rate of the new filter.


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

Exciting!!!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Low flow rate? How many GPH? 160 according to PlantedTank forums

I'm a little concerned by the capacity and longevity of their weeny little uber-hightech-filter media stages, three of them, which I suspect are going to make operating this thing even more expensive (in consumables) than buying it.

The front panel is like this:

[a] you have to give us money for filter media type A in X days.
* you have to give us money for filter media type B in Y days.
[c] you have to give us money for filter media type C in Z days.

Fun fun fun. Maybe they could have it all hook up with your visa card and Fedex.

W*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Haha, I like how they advertise it's simplicity, and thentwo panels down they're all like "100 unique parts!!" - 100 parts doesn't sounds simple to me.

Also, like Mr Fishies said, it's a crap catcher. I'll take another Eheim classic, and I'd get a decent aquarium controller with way more versatility for the same money.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

It looks pretty damn SLICK but I wouldn't be able to afford changing catriges lol. I'll stick to my eheims as well.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

It's a VERY snazzy expensive poop-catcher. 

W


----------

